# Dai passes 50,000



## speedster123 (Oct 18, 2006)

:4-clap::beerchug: Great Job


----------



## vladimirb (Mar 31, 2008)

Congratulations!!!!!! =)


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

50,000??? Have you got your camp-bed here, as well??? :grin:

Well done Dai, extremely good job :4-clap: :4-clap: :4-clap: :4-clap: :4-clap:


----------



## Tiber Septim (Feb 9, 2006)

Congrats!
You must be some kind of posting machine. =)


----------



## Glaswegian (Sep 16, 2005)

Congrats dai - your fingers must be worn down to the bone...:grin:


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

WOW !!! Well done!


----------



## Tumbleweed36 (May 14, 2005)

Great job dai! What a great accomplishment.


----------



## carsey (Aug 19, 2006)

Amazing work Dai.

Congratulations!!!


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

thanks


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Good Job Boss:4-clap::4-clap::beerchug:


----------



## zuluclayman (Dec 16, 2005)

ray:ray:ray::4-clap::4-clap::4-clap::beerchug::beerchug::beerchug:
well done Dai - your keyboard must be worn out!


----------



## Indoril Nerevar (Jan 7, 2006)

Congratulations!


----------



## Coolfreak (May 27, 2008)

Congrats!!!


----------



## Done_Fishin (Oct 10, 2006)

Are you heading for the Guinness book of records ?? :laugh: you must be a close candidate 

Great job dai .. you must be practising ready for retirement ..


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

i retired last june,but find i have less time than when i was working,it's do this and do that
i will never come close to any records,some of the young ones might by the time they retire
plodding along the posts build up over the years
the ones that actually achieve something are probably less than 5%


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

Congratulations my friend, dai. Incredible.


----------



## Done_Fishin (Oct 10, 2006)

dai said:


> i retired last june,but find i have less time than when i was working,it's do this and do that
> i will never come close to any records,some of the young ones might by the time they retire
> plodding along the posts build up over the years
> the ones that actually achieve something are probably less than 5%


ray:

:laugh:


and they say women are the *weaker* sex :laugh: 

I know that scenario only too well :upset: .. leaves me wondering what retirement is really all about; certainly not about going fishing armed only with a laptop :grin: ... another 8 years for me .. don't know whether I should be looking forward to it or dreading it :4-dontkno


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

to me i will never look back,if i had a cushy job maybe,but dealing with 
drunks
shoplifters
drug addicts
straight out obnoxious people,i am glad it has gone forever never again


----------



## JohnthePilot (Mar 30, 2006)

*Congratulations Dai* :4-clap::4-clap::4-cheers::4-cheers:


----------



## asidman (Nov 28, 2008)

We should create the "Dai Hall of Fame" for people who manage an insane amount of posts like that...
Well done!!


----------



## Dunedin (Jul 19, 2007)

Great job dai!

A definite case of "Quantity AND Quality"


.


----------



## Cathy95820 (Dec 13, 2007)

dai said:


> i retired last june,but find i have less time than when i was working,it's do this and do that
> i will never come close to any records,some of the young ones might by the time they retire
> plodding along the posts build up over the years
> the ones that actually achieve something are probably less than 5%


Don't sell yourself short! Hope you zap out another 50,000


----------



## DonaldG (Aug 23, 2007)

Well done Dai. I wonder how many computers go worn out! :wave:


----------



## McNinja (Jun 22, 2008)

hey dai?
is your keyboard broken yet?

keep up the good work! WOOT!


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

just replaced it


----------



## McNinja (Jun 22, 2008)

are you serious I was only kidding!


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

yes the keys were jamming and sticking probably from all the cig ash


----------



## McNinja (Jun 22, 2008)

well we need you to be posting legibly so keep it up Dai!


----------



## asidman (Nov 28, 2008)

dai said:


> yes the keys were jamming and sticking probably from all the cig ash


I can relate... :grin:


----------



## sandman55 (May 28, 2005)

Congrats Dai :4-clap: :4-clap: :4-clap:


----------



## Dragoen (Apr 10, 2009)

Congrats dai!! Being new to this forum, I am awed by your dedication.

ray: We're not worthy ray: We're not worthy ray:


----------



## ssj4Gogeta (Dec 29, 2007)

Congratulations dai! you must be close to a world record.


----------



## bry623 (Apr 8, 2002)

Holy Crap!


----------



## jenae (Jun 17, 2008)

Hi, with that sort of average I am surprised you have not been called up to the Indian Premier League (IPL) 20\20 comp. Well done :grin:


----------



## Jack.Sparrow (Jan 22, 2007)

Congrats Dai ray:


----------

